

How to make reputation markets work - syntaxfree
http://dayvancowboy.org/agalmos/
Motivation<p>This is the post-scarcity economy. Right now. Except that brain cycles are still scarce
Information abounds. Attention does not. And who do we pay attention to when everyone is giving information for free?
======
murrayh
Rather cryptic, in both wording and presentation; took me three reads to grasp
it :-s. I think some of the words used are made up - "agalmos" only returns 3
results on google.

Effectively, this bizarre... article?... proposes that we apply karma
weighting system where the more a user up-mods, the less each up-mod from that
user is worth.

As blatantly flawed as the above summary sounds, the article generated some
interesting thinking for me, particularly the contrast of the ranking
mechanisms available to Twitter and Hacker News; you can change ranking
mechanisms significantly by changing the structure of the content.

~~~
blinks
It seems to be a Page Rank for social networks.

